# Honda snowblower HS1128 ever made?



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello everyone, I have seen a few comments about an HS1128. Was this configuration ever made?, or is it just being confused with the HS1132?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

hsblowersfan said:


> Hello everyone, I have seen a few comments about an HS1128. Was this configuration ever made?, or is it just being confused with the HS1132?


No such beast as an HS1128 (at least not in USA/Canada). 

Honda has made HS1132, HS828 and HS928.


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

The 1128 is what everyone wants, so they can yell POWERRRRRRRRR!!!! While throwing flakes two driveways over.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

ZOMGVTEK said:


> so they can yell POWERRRRRRRRR!!!!


I miss Jeremy and Top Gear, and it has only been a week.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I am actually considering upgrading an HS828 into an "HS1128". I have a HS828 with a blown engine and a spare 11HP (GX340) from an HS1132. Do you think it is a good idea?


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

I was thinking about making an HS1124...


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> I am actually considering upgrading an HS828 into an "HS1128". I have a HS828 with a blown engine and a spare 11HP (GX340) from an HS1132. Do you think it is a good idea?


Yes, if for no other reason than I want to see how well the machine works with more power.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

94EG8 said:


> Yes, if for no other reason than I want to see how well the machine works with more power.


Same here. Go for it!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

We probably won't get any more snow this year in the Shoreline CT. I'd be doing the upgrade during summer of fall to have it ready for the next season. Also the auger housing is damaged and will have to be repaired. As far as I know HS828, HS928, HS1132 and HS1332 come with a 12" impeller. Since I would have 2-3 extra HP for 28" intake auger housing, would it be a good idea to upgrade the impeller to 13.5-14"?, what do you think?


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't really see the need for a bigger impeller.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

My thoughts on it are: 1. The larger engine should be able to handle the 14" impeller. 2. The 14" impeller would increase the tip speed by about 17% (throwing snow farther). 1. The 14" impeller housing will increase the volume by about 36%. Therefore it should be capable of moving a higher snow volume than a 12" impeller, that should increase productivity (meaning you can clean the same amount of snow at a 10-15% higher ground speed).


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Sure, but what you planning to use for an impeller? And what about the drum? From what I recall the 1132 and 1332 use the same size impeller as the 928.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

For the impeller, I would weld 1" extensions to the impeller blades to turn the 12" impeller into a 14". For the drum I would have to build a 14" drum and weld it it to the auger housing and the chute base (the drum is "cut" from cleaning a gravel driveway, and a "internal liner" had been welded prior as a repair). It would be a lot of work, but I think the result may be rewarding.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

back with another 1132 to 1128 conversion. found 2 machines that fit the bill. the 1132 has a horrible housing so this is a no brainer.

want to flip the 1128 when done so what are the selling points other than power? are there people out there who would even know the difference?




/


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

the General public will not know the difference. The few who do know what they are looking at will probably play it cool as to not spend any more then nessesary.

How’s the rest of the machine? Worth keeping for yourself? I’d rather have a 1128 over a 928.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Smaller footprint. Tighter fit with more power. I had a helluva time clearing snow near tight spaces (like between cars) going from a 28" to a 32". Better fit in storage for...tighter spaces. There should be people out there with these needs. You may have to remind some of them of the benefits.



orangputeh said:


> back with another 1132 to 1128 conversion. found 2 machines that fit the bill. the 1132 has a horrible housing so this is a no brainer.
> 
> want to flip the 1128 when done so what are the selling points other than power? are there people out there who would even know the difference?/


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jrom said:


> Smaller footprint. Tighter fit with more power. I had a helluva time clearing snow near tight spaces (like between cars) going from a 28" to a 32". Better fit in storage for...tighter spaces. There should be people out there with these needs. You may have to remind some of them of the benefits.


thanks. i have used both and the 1132 seems just so much bigger/heavier/more unmanageable.

1132 is great for thr the long wide drives, businesses etc. but the ones i have seen have problems with the buckets......cracks, welds , things break more frequently on them because the size.

i like the idea of the 1128. people will like the power. one of the questions I get often is "how far does it throw?"

i sold a 828 in bout 15 minutes last winter when i posted a video in the ad showing how far it threw. had a couple people lined up to buy ......haha


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

YSHSfan said:


> I am actually considering upgrading an HS828 into an "HS1128". I have a HS828 with a blown engine and a spare 11HP (GX340) from an HS1132. Do you think it is a good idea?


 don't forget the Nitrous!


----------



## JimmyD (Nov 20, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> back with another 1132 to 1128 conversion. found 2 machines that fit the bill. the 1132 has a horrible housing so this is a no brainer.
> 
> want to flip the 1128 when done so what are the selling points other than power? are there people out there who would even know the difference?
> 
> ...


Just playing devil's advocate here, but I would keep the modified machine for yourself. You might find the right buyer, but most people wouldn't know the difference... and if it were me (no offense at all!) I wouldn't want to buy a machine that I thought might have been hacked up.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JimmyD said:


> Just playing devil's advocate here, but I would keep the modified machine for yourself. You might find the right buyer, but most people wouldn't know the difference... and if it were me (no offense at all!) I wouldn't want to buy a machine that I thought might have been hacked up.


that's true. being that the 1132 is all chewed up the rest of the machine would be questionable. i go thru the whole machine except servicing the right side tranny which have not learned yet.

the compression is solid, augers great, carb all cleaned, new synthetic oil. belts and cables were fine except the throttle which i replaced. new scraper bar. pedal works, everything lubed and greased. new gas tank...old one dented.

not sure what else i can do.

will post pictures when done.not sure what i am going to ask. an 1132 goes for 1400-2400 around here and a nice 928 goes from 1500--2000


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Your just better off repowering with a larger power unit it as increasing the impeller diameter will increase the need for torque to spin it so keep that in mind. 

You will end up with a snow blower that is saddled with poor performance due to the lack of torque needed to spin that impeller. 

If you look at the single stage snow clearing discs on the Beilhack snow clearer's you will see how they overcame the issues that come with paddle type impellers as they slice more snow per rotation and discharge it faster per revolution with higher torque due to the snow clearing discs smaller outside diameter. 

With the Beilhack units it is a case of scoop and throw a set amount of snow per rotation through a wide open chute and spout which is half the width of the snow clearing discs where either one or two spouts and chutes are used.

If you look at the pronovost TRV 800 model three point hitch mounted snow thrower they have a rotating impeller chute that discharges left or right by bypassing the chute and spout entirely when dealing with deep snow or heavy wet snow and ice. They work even faster with lighter accumulations of snowpack.

If these machines had a shorter impeller depth and less restrictive chute and spout assembly with almost half the impeller housings width and depth employing a larger drive pulley and driven pulley system they would not clog as much and they would also last longer.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

JimmyD said:


> Just playing devil's advocate here, but I would keep the modified machine for yourself. You might find the right buyer, but most people wouldn't know the difference... and if it were me (no offense at all!) I wouldn't want to buy a machine that I thought might have been hacked up.


I see your point, and most people would think that way, but for the few that appreciate the upgrades it is well worth it....

I have various in process 'modified' ('hacked-up' to some) projects that include:

* Honda 'HSS1328ATD', it's being converted using a brand new unit...
* Honda 'HS1128TAS'
* Honda 'HS824TAS'
* Honda 'HS924TAS' which will likely include some later HSS features
* Honda 'HS721' single stage
* Yamaha 'YS824T'
* Yamaha 'YS620/622T'

:blowerhug:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

just about finished with the 1128 and will post some more pictures when done. 

was running great after i cleaned out the carb but then yesterday started surging/hunting again so i am going to put a new pilot jet and o-ring in it and do a minor cleaning.

YSHSfan, i have put so much work into this machine , i am thinking of just keeping it. next week we are supposed to get 3-4 days of snow so i'll be able to give it a good try.

thanks for all your advice.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

It sounds good to me! Higher power on a given bucket size is rarely a bad thing. Good luck with it, I hope it performs well! To really make use of the extra power, you could even consider a larger engine pulley, to spin the augers & impeller faster. You'd process more snow, and throw it farther.


----------

